# CRAPPIE DAY!! 7 Fish Ohio!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Took the wife to a small local lake to do some fishing Sunday with the nice weather- got in to 'em good! Ended up catching 33 crappie, 3 BG, 5 perch, and 1 bass!! The biggest crappie was just over 15", brought home 10 for the fryer, the smallest being 12"... 7 were over 13"... all fish were caught on small twisters, no bait.. fish were on the downwind side of the lake, suspended at 4-5 feet in 8-9 FOW. They were hitting HARD, like a bass. Spent 3 hours and went home to clean 'em, 1st time out for the better half this year!! Oh Yeah, all caught TROLLING!!:T Wish I was off today!! GO GET 'EM, they are hungry!!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Great day fishing. Next time post some photos if you get a chance.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks BABS, have tried the pictures before w no luck- another OGFer was there and he might get a picture loaded.. see ya on Salt Fork!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome day indeed. Was this in a public lake? Impressive either way.


----------



## crestliner12 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was fishing at the same lake as I Wall I on Sunday. The crappie in the bucket was most impressive. I've never seen a crappie that big.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

WTG Jeff! wish i had the time to get out!!! bing a small business owner has its downside! but in 17 days the camper gets unwinterized and i'll be at saltfork alot!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The lake is at our campground, bluegillen... crestliner, you going this weekend?? Wave, we have to hit the Fork soon!! There's nothing like catching those big slabs on ultralite!!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have to catch up with you sometime I Wall I. I grew up near Coshocton and parents still live over there. I make it back occassionally to fish the area.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went out for 3 hrs on Weds the 21st, got another 15", 2 14"ers, wife got her first FO of the year at 13 1/2... took pictures, she was uploading them this morning. She called at noon, said they were uploaded, BUT, where did they go?? All fish caught on 1/16 jigs, hot colors were pink/white, and chart. Fished from 2 till 5, they were deeper, holding near the bottom. Think they were at that depth cause of the heat?? Also got a nice tan!!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job. I fished Salt Fork last Sunday and caught my two biggest Crappie Ever. One was 16" and the other 15 1/2".


----------

